# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Flipper Zero

## Xtrema

Tactic is nothing new but the packaging of the mutli purpose tool is interesting.

----------


## spike98

Its a more user friendly version of an rpi. No additional threat just because of the device as the attacks have been around for a while now. Man in the middle/replay attack. Still a serious threat though.

----------

